# PP, Kildare; Would like to build bungalow on site of derilict house.



## Matt2003 (29 Mar 2006)

Just wondering if anyone could give me advice on this.  I am in the process of buying a patch of land in Kildare.  The property is about ½ an acre.  I wish to build a small bungalow on this property.  At present there is an existing derelict house.  Can anyone tell me if I still need planning permission to totally restore this building or can I simply knock this building down and rebuild it?  Can it be difficult to get planning permission in Kildare?  

Anyone information you can tell me about this sort of thing would be deeply appreciated.


----------



## bechwood (29 Mar 2006)

*Re: PP in Kildare.*

to the best of my knowledge you need to get planning permission, I bought a site that had full planning permission and i still need to apply for planning to change the name on the planning (i was building the house that was granted full planning). 

Kildare is extremely difficult to get planning permision in. when you apply state that you have something you can add to the locality and also that you have tie/connections with the locality.


----------



## nicelives (29 Mar 2006)

*Re: PP in Kildare.*



			
				bechwood said:
			
		

> to the best of my knowledge you need to get planning permission, I bought a site that had full planning permission and i still need to apply for planning to change the name on the planning (i was building the house that was granted full planning).
> 
> Kildare is extremely difficult to get planning permision in. when you apply state that you have something you can add to the locality and also that you have tie/connections with the locality.


 
I'd second that, even when I was looking at a site subject to planning permission a while ago the vendor insisted that I'd need ties in Kildare before he'd bother to work with me.


----------



## cyp12 (29 Mar 2006)

If you get planning in kildare especially north it can be a very lucrative business but part of the reason it is this way is because its so hard to get. I grew up in kildare and lived there upto recently from when i was born ive been trying to get planning on a familly farm for the last 3 yrs and its been stop start and planners throwing every obstacle they can at you.
Ive talked to a lot of ppl and it is tight in kildare as far as planning is concerned i was thinkling of trying to do what you are doing ie derelict cottages but im not in a position right now. However best of luck and let me know if you get more joy with those lovely planning ppl than im having.!


----------



## Matt2003 (31 Mar 2006)

Just to let you know.  i went to Kildare County Council and asked them about the planning permission and i was told that not coming for Kildare almost makes it impossible to get planning permission. But seeing how there is an existing building already situated on the land if i can get an engineer to say that you could live in this existing building i would recieve planning permission as it would be look upon as upgrading the existing building.  But the existing building needs plumbing, sewage a roof and four walls and documented proof that someone has lived there in recent years. No one has lived there for the last 25 years any ideas how i could get around this.


----------



## paulocon (2 Jun 2006)

Matt,

Just wondering how you got on?

 This is a subject that comes up quite often especially in relation to a failure to qualify on local needs. There are a raft of derelict cottages around the country, the value of which are rising in locations where planning can be such an issue...


----------

